# Question:



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

Is it ethical, after all these years as a world class HATER of the team in orange from Tennessee (insert vomit smiley), for any Dog fan, especially BROWNING SLAYER to root for the above forementioned team. If your reply is yes, please supply an appropriate penance for him to complete should he opt to dance on the dark side and interrupt the space time continuim as we all know it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

I hate the Vols more than ANY team! I hate Knoxville, Rocky Top and everything about it....

But I will be pulling for them this Saturday!

If the Vols win, I'll change my Avatar to a Vol Avatar and I'll let KYBobwhite pick it out! I'll wear it until the Saturday of the Tech game since we'll be having an annual Avatar bet with the Nerds..


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I hate the Vols more than ANY team! I hate Knoxville, Rocky Top and everything about it....
> 
> But I will be pulling for them this Saturday!
> 
> If the Vols win, I'll change my Avatar to a Vol Avatar and I'll let KYBobwhite pick it out! I'll wear it until the Saturday of the Tech game since we'll be having an annual Avatar bet with the Nerds..



Is there a comet headed our way


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Is there a comet headed our way





I just want to get to the Dome! And prove ODR wrong again!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 17, 2014)

It's horible, but, my Dawgs come first. Just for you KyBobwhite Go Voles. But most importantly GO DAWGS


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I hate the Vols more than ANY team! I hate Knoxville, Rocky Top and everything about it....
> 
> But I will be pulling for them this Saturday!
> 
> If the Vols win, I'll change my Avatar to a Vol Avatar and I'll let KYBobwhite pick it out! I'll wear it until the Saturday of the Tech game since we'll be having an annual Avatar bet with the Nerds..


Thats over the top and too much for any normal human being with stable DNA. 1 day is enough.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Thats over the top and too much for any normal human being with stable DNA. 1 day is enough.



Who said anything about being Stable??


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

Wonder if all the other dawgs have the guts to step up and do whats right.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> It's horible, but, my Dawgs come first. Just for you KyBobwhite Go Voles. But most importantly GO DAWGS



Way to man up bigbuckhunter. Slayer shouldnt have to bear this burden alone. Maybe the rest of the pound will step it up.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Fine, I'll do the bet. Go Voles


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

Ok great. We got slayer and you doing the right thing if the vols win. The rest need to step  and do the right thing if the dogs get to back into the seccg.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 17, 2014)

I like the dog smokey and plus  my Wife, she is a TENN. fan. I may not be this big die hard TENN. fan but I do not dislike them and will pull for them to win as long as they are not playing the DAWGS...with that said I'm in...

GO!!VOLS!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

nickel back said:


> I like the dog smokey and plus  my Wife, she is a TENN. fan. I may not be this big die hard TENN. fan but I do not dislike them and will pull for them to win as long as they are not playing the DAWGS...with that said I'm in...
> 
> GO!!VOLS!!


So your getting in on this deal too. Great. Now we need Rex, doggreen, ky, all the rest 2 step up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> So your getting in on this deal too. Great. Now we need Rex, doggreen, ky, all the rest 2 step up.



Do you really want to see that many Vol Avatars???


----------



## DSGB (Nov 17, 2014)

Not changing my avatar, but, of course I'll be pulling for the Vols!


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Is it ethical, after all these years as a world class HATER of the team in orange from Tennessee (insert vomit smiley), for any Dog fan, especially BROWNING SLAYER to root for the above forementioned team. If your reply is yes, please supply an appropriate penance for him to complete should he opt to dance on the dark side and interrupt the space time continuim as we all know it.



Its actually severely unethical!!! That would be like me rooting for TTUN (that team up north for those that don't understand). Not happening


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Its actually severely unethical!!!



Wouldn't be the 1st time I done something unethical..


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 17, 2014)

I would be the one on the right...all week.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> I would be the one on the right...all week.



You getting in too.   good.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Not changing my avatar, but, of course I'll be pulling for the Vols!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Its actually severely unethical!!! That would be like me rooting for TTUN (that team up north for those that don't understand). Not happening



Great. Well sign you up.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> So your getting in on this deal too. Great. Now we need Rex, doggreen, ky, all the rest 2 step up.



Im going to change mine this week for support 

GO!!DAWGS!!

GO!!VOLS!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

nickel back said:


> Im going to change mine this week for support
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



Let's not get carried away here... 

http://www.11alive.com/story/sports...-accused-of-rape-and-sexual-assualt/19178373/


----------



## Day trip (Nov 17, 2014)

Let Arkansas beat Missouri next week,   Missouri can kill Tennessee this week.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Let's not get carried away here...




next week I will be back to RUSS, we got GT on the 29th


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Let me get this straight: 
The Vol's win and you Dawgs will wear a big ole Orange avatar out of appreciation? Is that what this thread is about?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Let me get this straight:
> The Vol's win and you Dawgs will wear a big ole Orange avatar out of appreciation? Is that what this thread is about?



You Bama brother started this...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> You Bama brother started this...



That should have been your first clue.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 17, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Let me get this straight:
> The Vol's win and you Dawgs will wear a big ole Orange avatar out of appreciation? Is that what this thread is about?



Yes


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

nickel back said:


> Im going to change mine this week for support
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!
> 
> GO!!VOLS!!



Somebody must be getting a steak dinner tonite.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> That should have been your first clue.



Its the least they can do since theyre likely backing into the seccg........again.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 17, 2014)

I hope we see a UGA vs. Alabama SEC championship game


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Do you really want to see that many Vol Avatars???



Ah nooooo..... But since this thing seems to be taking off, I guess well have no choice


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> That should have been your first clue.



He called me out so I answered... For the record, I was shaking my head when I read it...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Its the least they can do since theyre likely backing into the seccg........again.




After watching UGA vs Auburn, I know you are wanting Missouri to get in... 

You SKEERED!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2014)

I just don't think I can do it. I have honestly tried to talk myself into this since Saturday, but sorry, I can not pull for the Vols. Go RazorBacks.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Let's not get carried away here...
> 
> http://www.11alive.com/story/sports...-accused-of-rape-and-sexual-assualt/19178373/


Hope they do a better job handling this than fsu.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Hope they do a better job handling this than fsu.



It couldn't be ANY worse than what FSU did and still doing with the code of conduct hearing..


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Is it ethical, after all these years as a world class HATER of the team in orange from Tennessee (insert vomit smiley), for any Dog fan, especially BROWNING SLAYER to root for the above forementioned team. If your reply is yes, please supply an appropriate penance for him to complete should he opt to dance on the dark side and interrupt the space time continuim as we all know it.



rabble rouser!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> rabble rouser!!!



Ver ODRish


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Ver ODRish



Perpetrator?


----------



## electricanhunter (Nov 17, 2014)

*Vols*

Wow, slayer saying go vols.    That took a lot.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 17, 2014)

electricanhunter said:


> Wow, slayer saying go vols.    That took a lot.



Yep that Matthew 6 is an instigatin, perpetrating,rabble rouser!!!


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 17, 2014)

I am in 100%!  Go vols!  But everyone knows it will be Arkansas that upsets mizzou! It will just be too perfect to have Arkansas push the real bulldogs into the sec championship game.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 17, 2014)

I'll say Go Vols, but I don't do any avatar stuff. Never have, never will. Now if it was the swamp scum I'd rather sit at home than pull for that trash.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Somebody must be getting a steak dinner tonite.



no steak dinner, just some fan support this week befor the game cause next week,RUSS will be my avatar


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Yep that Matthew 6 is an instigatin, perpetrating,rabble rouser!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


>



Mornin 6,You behave yourself today!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Mornin 6,You behave yourself today!!!!



Will do. So i see youre getting in on this deal too. Thanks. Browning Slayer needs all the dawgs to man up.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> I would be the one on the right...all week.



The bag is working for you. Given your present avatar you should consider it a permanent option.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2014)

electricanhunter said:


> Wow, slayer saying go vols.    That took a lot.




I haven't said that yet!!

I just said I would change my Avatar...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Yep that Matthew 6 is an instigatin, perpetrating,rabble rouser!!!



You forgot trouble maker...


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> The bag is working for you. Given your present avatar you should consider it a permanent option.



thanks for those kind words.  I will take that under consideration.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 18, 2014)

I'll say go vols strictly because that (or Arkansas winning) is the only way for my Dawgs to get to the SEC championship.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Not changing my avatar, but, of course I'll be pulling for the Vols!



Same here. I'll even sing Rocky Top. Smokey is a DGV.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 18, 2014)

if the Vols fail me, I need to try to find a Razorbacks avatar.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Same here. I'll even sing Rocky Top. Smokey is a DGV.



Not happening... Not now.. Not Saturday.. NOT EVER!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not happening... Not now.. Not Saturday.. NOT EVER!



Elfii is gonna sing it for us.  Cant wait for the video. Itll certainly go viral. Just wait an see


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Elfii is gonna sing it for us.  Cant wait for the video. Itll certainly go viral. Just wait an see



I'm good in the tenor range but better suited to baritone. Depending on the key I can hit the alto range OK. My guitar break is passable.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I'm good in the tenor range but better suited to baritone. Depending on the key I can hit the alto range OK. My guitar break is passable.



Saaaaweeeeet. Good luck with the video.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2014)

Yall are selling your souls to the devil.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Yall are selling your souls to the devil.



Does that make Matthew6 the Devil???


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Does that make Matthew6 the Devil???



More or less yes.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> More or less yes.



Sounds about right!

Just checking!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2014)

Know what's gonna happen to yall. Well I will tell your. At first you just pull for them for 1 game then you find yourself pulling for them twice, the next thing you know you will be going to Knoxville 6 or 7 times a year and you closet will look like a locker for the county community service agency.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Know what's gonna happen to yall. Well I will tell your. At first you just pull for them for 1 game then you find yourself pulling for them twice, the next thing you know you will be going to Knoxville 6 or 7 times a year and you closet will look like a locker for the county community service agency.





I wouldn't even wash my truck with an Orange rag!

And if I went to Knoxville again, it would be to watch it burn to the ground!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Will do. So i see youre getting in on this deal too. Thanks. Browning Slayer needs all the dawgs to man up.



Deal.What deal?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Deal.What deal?



Matthew6 is going to change his Avatar in support as well...

He wants the Bama vs UGA rematch..


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 18, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Matthew6 is going to change his Avatar in support as well...
> 
> He wants the Bama vs UGA rematch..



Would something like this be ok?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Would something like this be ok?



yep.  thats some messed up dna right there.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Know what's gonna happen to yall. Well I will tell your. At first you just pull for them for 1 game then you find yourself pulling for them twice, the next thing you know you will be going to Knoxville 6 or 7 times a year and you closet will look like a locker for the county community service agency.



If that ever happens, come to my house and put me out of my misery. Bury me in a bright red UGA hat.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Would something like this be ok?



That pic is just wrong on sooo many levels.....


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't "dislike" the vols, no where near as much as other teams anyway. GO DAWGS!! And........go vols!


----------



## ButcherTony (Nov 18, 2014)

go vols
I knew yall would come around


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2014)

Just got a pm. Looks like Quack wants to get in on this deal too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Just got a pm. Looks like Quack wants to get in on this deal too.



Does that mean you are too??


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Does that mean you are too??


Ill be honest. I cant let you bear this tremendous burden alone. Im in too. We need to get Rex, and the rest of the dogvols in on this awesome deal.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Go for it Matt 6. Get all of the Dawgs in


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2014)

I would do almost anything for My Dawgs. Almost


----------



## Scott G (Nov 19, 2014)

Only when Dooley Jr was the head coach was it okay to sympathize with a TN Fan who may have lost a loved one. Outsize that one niche situation..........NO


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 20, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I would do almost anything for My Dawgs. Almost


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 20, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I would do almost anything for My Dawgs. Almost



No worries KyDawg,you aint gotta say it,do it or root for em.........Tenn. wins without mine or your help.
Maty mauk gonna throw 3 interceptions.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> No worries KyDawg,you aint gotta say it,do it or root for em.........Tenn. wins without mine or your help.
> Maty mauk gonna throw 3 interceptions.



Wished they played Arkansas first.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 21, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Wished they played Arkansas first.



I feel pretty confident they lose one of the two KyDawg,maybe both!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I feel pretty confident they lose one of the two KyDawg,maybe both!!!



so youre getting in on the avAtar deal. Good.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 21, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> so youre getting in on the avAtar deal. Good.



It would have to happen quick cause it's already Friday!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 21, 2014)

you know what makes this even worse? I am stuck in Nashville this weekend and may have to find a bar to watch the game! picture that! a Georgia born Bulldawg, stuck in Vandyland watching a Vawls game wherein he has to pull for the Vawls.....pathetic and sad.  May God have mercy on my soul.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 21, 2014)

*Dont do it*



KyDawg said:


> I would do almost anything for My Dawgs. Almost



Don't give in Ky... The Granddaddy Go Dawgs thread would never be the same again. It would be similar to having Jimmy Swaggart for a pastor. You can hope they win but never say it out loud!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 21, 2014)

Old Winchesters said:


> Don't give in Ky... The Granddaddy Go Dawgs thread would never be the same again. It would be similar to having Jimmy Swaggart for a pastor. You can hope they win but never say it out loud!



I wont even say it to myself.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> you know what makes this even worse? I am stuck in Nashville this weekend and may have to find a bar to watch the game! picture that! a Georgia born Bulldawg, stuck in Vandyland watching a Vawls game wherein he has to pull for the Vawls.....pathetic and sad.  May God have mercy on my soul.


drink alot


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 21, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> drink alot



i have alredy started.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 22, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Ill be honest. I cant let you bear this tremendous burden alone. Im in too. We need to get Rex, and the rest of the dogvols in on this awesome deal.



It's time!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 22, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> you know what makes this even worse? I am stuck in Nashville this weekend and may have to find a bar to watch the game! picture that! a Georgia born Bulldawg, stuck in Vandyland watching a Vawls game wherein he has to pull for the Vawls.....pathetic and sad.  May God have mercy on my soul.



Prayers for MCBUCK!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 22, 2014)

Where's six,6,IIIIII,VI.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 22, 2014)

No avatar change for me. Never had a hate for the Vols.  My favorite player, Manning, played there and went to high school with Thunder Foot, Herman Weaver. So go Vols is not a problem for me.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 22, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Where's six,6,IIIIII,VI.



had to make a run up to the lake and check on the house. so, if the orange team wins, all dogs should sport an avatar, chosen by kybobwhite, until next saturday morning. if you are already in tennessee colors, like mcbuck or nickel back, you can hang on to those. smokey is cool. thanks to all the dogs in supporting Browning Slayer in this quest. should Mizzou win, We can start the avatar challenge tomorrow against that team from north avenue. happy saturday to all and GO DAWGVOLS.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 22, 2014)

Well said Matthew 6


----------



## elfiii (Nov 22, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I would do almost anything for My Dawgs. Almost



"I would walk across the bridge with the Devil to get to the other side." - Stalin, Josef



Matthew6 said:


> had to make a run up to the lake and check on the house. so, if the orange team wins, all dogs should sport an avatar, chosen by kybobwhite, until next saturday morning.



Even Joe Stalin had his limits.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 22, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I hate the Vols more than ANY team! I hate Knoxville, Rocky Top and everything about it....
> 
> But I will be pulling for them this Saturday!
> 
> If the Vols win, I'll change my Avatar to a Vol Avatar and I'll let KYBobwhite pick it out! I'll wear it until the Saturday of the Tech game since we'll be having an annual Avatar bet with the Nerds..




whew. glad you dodged that one.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 23, 2014)

That's the last time I ever let that 6 talk me into anything.........He's just rabble rousing anyways.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 28, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> That's the last time I ever let that 6 talk me into anything.........He's just rabble rousing anyways.



wow. all this trouble yall put Browning Slayer through, and the dawgs still couldn't back into the Seccg........


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> wow. all this trouble yall put Browning Slayer through, and the dawgs still couldn't back into the Seccg........



and if he cant deliver on his GUARANTEED DAWG championship this year, what should be his penance.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> wow. all this trouble yall put Browning Slayer through, and the dawgs still couldn't back into the Seccg........





Matthew6 said:


> and if he cant deliver on his GUARANTEED DAWG championship this year, what should be his penance.



If my prediction comes true I think I should be appointed a Mod position for a day.. I could really clean this place up in 24 hours..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> If my prediction comes true I think I should be appointed a Mod position for a day.. I could really clean this place up in 24 hours..



just don't ban Charlie from Bethlehem.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> just don't ban Charlie from Bethlehem.



You could probably guess which member would be my 1st ax... 

I'll give ya a hint.. He likes the Vols, lives in his Mom's basement and is an Interior Designer..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You could probably guess which member would be my 1st ax...
> 
> I'll give ya a hint.. He likes the Vols, lives in his Mom's basement and is an Interior Designer..



does he live next door to you in Chatsworth


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2015)

Slayer the Vols fan.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> does he live next door to you in Chatsworth



Slayer wouldn't ax him.  He knows that 4X4 would riase the lot rent and stop him from piggybacking his wifi.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Slayer wouldn't ax him.  He knows that 4X4 would riase the lot rent and stop him from piggybacking his wifi.



His momma isn't a bad cook either..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> His momma isn't a bad cook either..



so you eat road kill?  ewwww


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> so you eat road kill?  ewwww



She works at the chicken processing plant so it's cheap... Like my rent! I babysit the boy, make his lunches and lock him in the closet when she says too.. Heck, my bill's are nothing!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I just don't think I can do it. I have honestly tried to talk myself into this since Saturday, but sorry, I can not pull for the Vols. Go RazorBacks.



wonder it we will see a repeat this year. Im gonna go out on a limb and predict we will. Slayer might just be wearing orange this year. time will tell.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> If my prediction comes true I think I should be appointed a Mod position for a day.. I could really clean this place up in 24 hours..



yes you could. if the dogs get to the seccg this year kydawg should let you be a mod for 24 hours.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Slayer the Vols fan.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Its actually severely unethical!!! That would be like me rooting for TTUN (that team up north for those that don't understand). Not happening



at least yankees have ethics. so where is the august 2016 edition of the Buckeye update.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I like the dog smokey and plus  my Wife, she is a TENN. fan. I may not be this big die hard TENN. fan but I do not dislike them and will pull for them to win as long as they are not playing the DAWGS...with that said I'm in...
> 
> GO!!VOLS!!



as always, a class act. hope it doesnt come to it again this year. Slayer has yall winning it all.  so does elfiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


>


----------

